
Philosophy shrugged: ignoring Ayn Rand won’t make her go away - IBM
https://aeon.co/ideas/philosophy-shrugged-ignoring-ayn-rand-wont-make-her-go-away
======
dmfdmf
If ignoring Rand won't make her go away then neither will the smears and
misrepresentation of her views such as in this article. But that strategy has
been failing for 40 years since before she died.

This article claims that "It should be easy to show what is wrong with her
thinking..." without even trying to take a swing at her. Hint: I can assure
you that if it was easy it would already have been done.

tldr: Will someone (anyone!) please prove her wrong so we can go back to
ignoring her? (be careful, its a trap!).

~~~
microwavecamera
Well, when she died she was receiving Social Security and Medicare because she
couldn't afford her medical bills, so it doesn't seem like her philosophy
worked out too well for her in the end.

~~~
doggydogs94
In order to be eligible for Social Security, you have to pay into Social
Security; SS is kind of like an annuity. Nothing hypocritical about taking
money out of an annuity that you (were forced) to pay into.

